# A Damasko Custom DC86 Chronograph Review to Share with the Forum



## Rolexplorer

(I apologize in advance for the poor photo) Shown with Chronograph in operation. "Airplane" hand is the "jumping minute" hand
that "jumps" to the next minute when the long yellow seconds hand crosses 12.
The sub-dial at 9 is the standard "small seconds" hand. At 3 is the 24 hour dial. At 6 is the 12 hour Chronograph sub-dial.

*A Damasko Custom DC86 Chronograph Review to Share with the Forum*

Not quite as long a read as 'War and Peace' but here we go . . .

Hoping that you enthusiasts here will enjoy my sharing of what recently arrived - a custom-ordered Damasko DC86 Chronograph. It was ordered from Germany through Watchmann, an Ann Arbor, Michigan, USA, Damasko intermediary. They are also a Damasko-certified service center.

Damasko is an amazing manufacturer with many patents in the metallurgical and watch-technology arenas. It is a small, family owned and run company, manufacturing watches since 1994. Many fine models are offered, and Damasko even accepts 'custom-build' orders - within reason.

I thought it would be informative to share a nice Damasko item, and to show other watch enthusiasts some of what you can do via a custom-build-order.

I really like the Green-hands and Orange-hands of DC86 models Damasko offers, but felt I wanted something a little out of the ordinary. So . . . a 'potential' custom order was made and ultimately sent off to Watchmann. Custom orders are forwarded to Germany for approval. Note that a good-faith deposit by the intermediary is required for <accepted> special orders.

The plan for the custom watch was that the chrono indicator hands all matched -separately from the standard hands- and I also wanted a custom color. I chose yellow because it is so visible, and asked that the 12-hour hand, central chronograph second's hand, and the elapsed minute 'jump' *(*)* hand all be that color. That nicely and quickly differentiates the chronograph hands per my desires.
*(*)* An interesting feature is as the chronograph seconds hand sweeps across 12 after 60 seconds, the 'jump' hand snaps to the next minute. *The DC86 chronograph counts* *60 minutes, instead of the usual 30 minutes as found on most chronographs.*

The 24-hour indicator hand, standard hour, minute and small seconds hands ultimately were to remain white, along with the dial markings. _(I had asked for specific color modifications to the dial sub-dials, but learned Damasko would not implement that. This was not a deal breaker as the hands' color was the most important factor to me.)_

Also desired was a "non-DC86-standard date wheel," utilizing reversed print. The disc was to be white, with black date numerals. The date would then stand out slightly more from the dial, which is something I desired, but probably not of most owners' preference or concern. But - - - Damasko was unable able to incorporate the reverse wheel. Sigh.

The bezel marker was ordered as yellow. It glows quite nicely - unlike the no-lume red marker on my DK11.
The lasered and hardened bezel insert (with bezel markings advertised as "chip-proof") was ordered as the 5-55 Timer [count-up] as I do a lot of timing for grilling, timing other various shorter events. 1-11 Hour/GMT and 55-5 [count-down] bezels are also available. I prefer the 5-55 count-up bezels - merely as I am used to them on my Rolex and Tudor divers. (Many prefer the 1-11 bezel as the numbers directly indicate actual hours, of which the dial itself has none printed.)

The strap ordered was a Damasko 22mm black leather with double stitching in white / neon green- yellow with a steel color bead blasted pin buckle (black available for a black-cased watch.) The yellow strap stitching matches the watch hands color.

*EDIT APRIL 06 2021 TO CORRECT MY ERROR:* *The Nickel-free specially treated/hardened steel case (standard)* *can be* 'Damest-treated' to at least 60 HRC. *(My watch shown does not have the Damest treatment.)* The 'Damest' proprietary multi-layer black composite coating protects the watch via a unique technology, unlike other treatments, and creates "a virtually wear-proof surface" per Damasko's advertising. Watch-scratching is apparently a non-issue per their engineering information, with steel four times as hard as most watches. My DK11 shows no wear and I do not baby my watches.

*The Nickel-free <standard> steel case is 'ice hardened.'* Watch-scratching is apparently a non-issue per their engineering information, with steel four times as hard as most watches. My DK11 shows no wear and I do not baby my watches.

The coarsely notched <30-notch> bezel ring is also 'Damest'-hardened and features three ceramic detents within grooves. This design ensures exact bezel position and is advertised as "wearproof."

My double-cambered crystal has double-sided AR. Inside-only AR is standard. Damasko utilizes some sort of extremely scratch-resistant AR for enhanced durability. This is my only watch with outer AR, so any 'wear' will have to be noted over the passage of years.

The Sapphire crystal <implemented on every Damasko> has a UV-resistant seal.

The watch cost includes a strap as standard. A Damasko metal bracelet was ordered too. I love the remarkable bracelet on my DK11 and wanted to have both a strap and bracelet for the DC86.
Damasko bracelets are Nickel-free, clever in design, and implement easy-to-use Titanium T6 Torx screws/bushings. No drive pins, collars, etc., nor screwdriver slippage as the Torx sockets do a great job of securely retaining the tool. A very nice well-made steel DAMASKO T6 Torx tool with pouch is included. The screws on both my DK11 and DC86 were very tightly installed.
The non-tapered 22mm bracelet is at least 60 HRC hardened steel and incorporates Titanium "joining" parts. Four larger links are additionally supplied for mixing and matching with the normal ones for sizing needs. There are more removable links in Damasko bracelets than you may see in other brands. This works out well for my small flattish arm of ~165mm (~ 6.5".) I was able to obtain a perfect fit. The <'Butterfly' type of design> bracelet is very comfortable and there is no hair pinching since the design precludes that. There is no obvious clasp seen on the bracelet, appearing to be a continuous loop of links. *The 8 clasp detents* *are of the ceramic ball bearing type. *Durable, consistent action, and highly secure, since there are no tabs to catch on objects.

The DC86's automatic movement [aka C51-6] is a "heavily modified by Damasko watchmakers" Valjoux 7750 Reglage TOP performance. Timekeeping per day with the chrono ON is specified within 3 sec, and with the chrono OFF is within 1 sec. (Naturally, that does not imply actual use.)
C51-6 Chronograph technology: Cam and lever aka oscillating pinion (= horizontal clutch.)
The C51-6 has 27 jewels, 28,800 bph (4 Hz), is shockproof (to DIN 8308), anti-magnetic (DIN 8309) to 100mT (80,000 A/m) via a magnetic cage - aka "case within a case." It also has a 50-hour Power Reserve, is regulated in 5 positions, and has a rotor with 5 ceramic lube-free bearings.
The date is a quick-correction set and quick switching.
The hardened screw-down crown, with a pinion-releasing feature for shock protection - and its related working pieces - incorporate Damasko's patented 'lubrication cell' device for permanent lubrication of those mechanics. A smoother tactile feel results; but most importantly, engineered reduction of gasket wear and thus better long-term water/dirt intrusion protection, is the result.
The chronograph's pushers <also hardened> are multiple-sealed, non-screw-down, and can even be used underwater(!) To each their own needs?

Tough Viton seals are implemented throughout their line of watches.

Watch dimensions: 42mm (1.65") width, 14.4mm (0.567") thick, 50mm (1.97") lug/lug, with a bracelet lug width of 22mm (0.866".) The slightly overhanging bezel diameter is 43.30mm (1.70".)
*Bracelet lugs are short and sharply down-turned close to the case for a good fit to smaller arms . . . a bit more of Damasko's attention to design detail here.*

Dial width: The 'viewable' area across the dial is 33.3mm (1.31")

Water resistance: 10 bar / 100m / 330 feet / or 55 fathoms just for grins.

Low-Pressure resistance: Low-pressure resistant, certified/tested at negative pressure and acceleration per military standards. This is a feature used in many -but not all- of their watches.

Lume: The dial hour markers are of Superluminova X1 GL C1. The hubs of the hands are painted black, and the hour and minute hands are coated with "special luminous paint." I have no idea as to why the dial and hands lumes are described differently. It is likely lume is all the same. (The hands seem to glow brighter than the dial indices. Perhaps the dial indices do not offer as much glow because the lume application may be thinner?) Just my thought there.

Model and serial number, along with other technology features, are engraved in German on the screw-down rear cover.

Once again, as mentioned elsewhere above, Damasko watches and bracelets are Nickel-free should you have concerns for a Nickel allergy issue.

The weight of the 22mm Ice-Hardened [full] bracelet is 105 grams = 3.70 ounces = ~0.23 pound

The weight of the DC86 watch head [strapless] is 103 grams = 3.63 ounces = ~0.23 pound

The weight of the DC86 [with full bracelet] is 208 grams = 7.33 ounces = 0.46 pound

Miscellaneous:

As you can see just from the several various technologies previously mentioned, this is an innovative company that continually strives to go the extra mile regarding engineering.

Damasko *DAY* wheels -where used on specific models- are available in German and English.

Damasko also manufactures their own superb in-house movements, besides implementing modified Valjoux and ETA movements.

I use the chronograph for real and various timing purposes, unlike -I suspect- most chronographs. It is a VERY readable chronograph, in contrast to some other brands.
*Excellent dial readability is an inherent / constant design feature across the entire Damasko line.*

My DC86 was ordered on November 04, 2020, and arrived 3-1/2 months later. <There was a delay due Germany's January 2021 COVID shutdown.> Kudo's to Watchmann, and to Damasko in Barbing, Germany. They made the purchasing and modification requests easy and worry-free. <My custom DK11 order some time back took only 8 weeks.>

The superb engineering quality, readability and durability of Damasko watches is beyond reproach. Their site contains quite a bit of information regarding Damasko history, and of their many patented innovative metallurgical and horological technologies.

Damasko prices are more than extremely reasonable for the technological quality and durability provided by their products. I am astounded by what they are able to offer for the cost.

The DC86 chronograph is fun, interesting and useful. At least it is for me. Being my only chronograph, it brings something different into the collection.

I trust this posting has added something of value to the Damasko Watches section.

_(If you think you have seen my watch before, you are close. I 'stole' most of my design parameters from Mike Stuffler's custom DC86 watch. Mine would have been quite a bit different, though, had Damasko been able to implement all of my requests.)_

Disclaimer: I am not an employee of, investor in, nor family relation to Damasko, just a big <unpaid!> fan.


----------



## Vig2000

Rolexplorer said:


> The Nickel-free specially treated/hardened steel case is 'Damest-treated' to at least 60 HRC. The 'Damest' proprietary multi-layer composite coating protects the watch via a unique technology, unlike other treatments, and creates "a virtually wear-proof surface" per Damasko's advertising. Watch-scratching is apparently a non-issue per their engineering information, with steel four times as hard as most watches. My DK11 shows no wear and I do not baby my watches.
> The coarsely notched <30-notch> bezel ring is also 'Damest'-hardened and features three ceramic detents within grooves. This design ensures exact bezel position and is advertised as "wearproof."


Pretty cool, but by the looks of the picture and unless the lighting is way off, you have the non-Damest version; however, the bezel insert is definitely Damest coated in usual Damasko fashion. Damest is a proprietary black hard coating.


----------



## scorp713

Great info! I own two Damasko watches and i’m very impressed with them. So I’ve been really thinking of purchasing a DC86. 

From ordering to delivery, how long did it take you to receive for your watch? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ghost410

I’m starting to love these more and more. They’re so tough. Great review!


----------



## Rolexplorer

Thanks, everyone.

Here is some information on the DAMEST Technology.



https://www.damaskowatchtechnology.com/technology-damestcoating.php


----------



## Rolexplorer

scorp713 said:


> Great info! I own two Damasko watches and i'm very impressed with them. So I've been really thinking of purchasing a DC86.
> 
> *From ordering to delivery, how long did it take you to receive for your watch?*
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


As stated, 3-1/2 months for mine, BUT there was a one month lock-down. So "actual" time to receive after ordering is indeterminate, especially as Damasko watchmakers have to customize each movement as they go.

You might contact Watchmann and ask if they could give you a time estimate for a *"custom"* DC86; they deal every day with Damasko.

If you are ordering a *standard model* DC86, it is likely they may have one in stock.


----------



## 1234tuba

Cool design and review. And it’s great to hear Damasko and Watchmann will do this level of custom. More photos please!


----------



## Rolexplorer

Here ya go, 1234tuba ! (Obviously he's a Damasko fan too!)

Here are more photos to share of the DC86. On the side shot <watch positioned on the white tubing>, if you look to the right-center of the bracelet, you will see one of the 'longer' links used to fine-tune the fit to my arm. [The longer link is the link you will see situated between the pusher and the watch lug.]
The standard links are normally 0.33" in length, and the "long" links (two supplied with each bracelet) are 0.39" in length. Various combinations are satisfactory to get a good fit for any size arm.
The two "small" links (two at each of the bracelet at the end links) are smaller than the others, and are NON-REMOVABLE from the bracelet's end links. The user manual explains these links.
ALL other bracelet links are removable with the Torx T6 tool (supplied with bracelet.) These little screw are screwed in TIGHTLY (no sign of LocTite though.)
On the rear-cover shot, I have obscured the model/serial number combination for privacy. (The model/serial number format is: DC86.xxxx)
To open the bracelet, you can pull outward from the sides at the joint, or stick a finger behind the bracelet and "push" the bracelet open. As you can see, the bracelet has an open area in the center, so you can push on the locked links from behind if you desire to open using that method.
The 'Butterfly' bracelet is a bit difficult to open due to the 8 ceramic spring-ball locks that keep the bracelet VERY securely latched shut.
There are no protrusions from the bracelet on which to catch on something and thus accidentally pop open the bracelet.
I find the 22mm non-taperd Damasko bracelet every bit as comfortable as Rolex, Tudor, or any other bracelet I own. And no drive-pins, collars or other weird resizing techniques with which to deal.
The shot of the watch on the white tubing shows just about the "true" color of the watch.
There is a strap that came with it too, but I prefer metal bracelets. Strap is included (not a bracelet though) in the cost of the watch.
Sorry my photo skill are not that great!


----------



## Rolexplorer

Here are the case-back translations for the rear cover of the Damasko DC86:

*Damasko DC86 Case Back Translations*​
THERE IS AN ENGRAVED DAMASKO 'D' IN AN OCTAGONAL SQUARE AT THE REAR COVERS 'BASE', AND BENEATH IT IS SHOWN THE MODEL AND SERIAL NUMBER, SUCH AS: DC86.XXXX

'Outer ring' on rear cover:

EDELSTAHL 60 HRC = Stainless Steel [Ice-hardened] hardened to 60 HRC

NICKELFREI = Nickel free

STOSS-SICHER = Shockproof

(m) 100 mT = Magnetic specification 100 milli-Tesla's

Wd 10 BAR/100M = Water depth rating, 10 BAR = 100m = 330 feet (= 55 fathoms ?)

'Second ring' on rear cover:

DREHRING 60 HRC = Bezel [Ice-hardened] hardened to 60 HRC

INLAY 60 HRC/PVD 2500 HV = Bezel insert hardened to 60 HRC and PVD coated, 2500 HV hardened

SAPHIRGLAS = Crystal is Sapphire glass [has A/R as standard treatment], and it is double-domed

'Third ring' on rear cover:

KERAMIK - RASTELEMENTE = Ceramic ['locking elements'] aka ball bearings [for the winding rotor]

SCHMIERSTOFFZELLEN = Lubrication cell [winding crown shaft lubrication]

'Inner-most ring' on rear cover:

MADE IN GERMANY


----------



## 1234tuba

Yep, beautiful piece. That bracelet really works great with the aesthetic of the DC86. Both of my Damasko have Damest black coating so, unfortunately, it really isn’t an option - so I enjoy living vicariously. Enjoy and thanks for the info on going into deeper custom with Damasko and Watchmann.


----------



## Rolexplorer

Thanks 1234tuba. I almost ordered a Damest treated DC86 but changed my mind at the last minute.
The Damest treatment is really beautiful and apparently EXTREMELY durable, what with the infusion technology. Maybe for my next Damasko . . . .


----------



## Dre

Very nice watch, I like the yellow chrono hands. I love when there's some distinguishing characteristic for the chrono specific hands. The lack thereof is what led me to trade my DC56 away. I'm surprised they don't offer the DC86 with yellow hands in the first place. They use the yellow color on the DA36 already, adding a DC86 yellow would be keeping things in the family, stylicsticaly speaking.


----------



## Rolexplorer

Dre said:


> Very nice watch, I like the yellow chrono hands. I love when there's some distinguishing characteristic for the chrono specific hands. The lack thereof is what led me to trade my DC56 away. I'm surprised they don't offer the DC86 with yellow hands in the first place. They use the yellow color on the DA36 already, adding a DC86 yellow would be keeping things in the family, stylicsticaly speaking.


I agree with you on this.
The DC86 Green has a green 12-hour sub-dial yet the DC86 Orange has a normal white 12-hour sub-dial. Go figure - they said they could not make my 12-hour sub-dial yellow.
Odd thing to make the 12-hour sub-dial color available in green yet not other colors.


----------



## Batboy

I agree with @Dre about yellow hands 


Rolexplorer said:


> The Damest treatment is really beautiful and apparently EXTREMELY durable, what with the infusion technology. Maybe for my next Damasko . . . .


The Damest coating is the most durable I've ever come across. Like the rest of my DA46 (used and abused a lot), the Damest coating looks as new as it did seven years ago. It's incredible!

In many respects (Damest, bezel action, ice-hardened cases), I feel Damasko puts to shame some expensive Swiss brands.


----------



## Rolexplorer

Batboy said:


> I agree with @Dre about yellow hands
> The Damest coating is the most durable I've ever come across. Like the rest of my DA46 (used and abused a lot), the Damest coating looks as new as it did seven years ago. It's incredible!
> 
> In many respects (Damest, bezel action, ice-hardened cases), I feel Damasko puts to shame some expensive Swiss brands.


*Thanks for passing along your information on durability!

Agreed! AFAIAC, Damasko's excel in toughness to the Rolex watches in my collection! (They are also just as accurate, too. And at much lower cost.)*


----------



## The Rook

Rolexplorer said:


> View attachment 15734556
> 
> (I apologize in advance for the poor photo) Shown with Chronograph in operation. "Airplane" hand is the "jumping minute" hand
> that "jumps" to the next minute when the long yellow seconds hand crosses 12.
> The sub-dial at 9 is the standard "small seconds" hand. At 3 is the 24 hour dial. At 6 is the 12 hour Chronograph sub-dial.
> 
> *A Damasko Custom DC86 Chronograph Review to Share with the Forum*
> 
> Not quite as long a read as 'War and Peace' but here we go . . .
> 
> Hoping that you enthusiasts here will enjoy my sharing of what recently arrived - a custom-ordered Damasko DC86 Chronograph. It was ordered from Germany through Watchmann, an Ann Arbor, Michigan, USA, Damasko intermediary. They are also a Damasko-certified service center.
> 
> Damasko is an amazing manufacturer with many patents in the metallurgical and watch-technology arenas. It is a small, family owned and run company, manufacturing watches since 1994. Many fine models are offered, and Damasko even accepts 'custom-build' orders - within reason.
> 
> I thought it would be informative to share a nice Damasko item, and to show other watch enthusiasts some of what you can do via a custom-build-order.
> 
> I really like the Green-hands and Orange-hands of DC86 models Damasko offers, but felt I wanted something a little out of the ordinary. So . . . a 'potential' custom order was made and ultimately sent off to Watchmann. Custom orders are forwarded to Germany for approval. Note that a good-faith deposit by the intermediary is required for <accepted> special orders.
> 
> The plan for the custom watch was that the chrono indicator hands all matched -separately from the standard hands- and I also wanted a custom color. I chose yellow because it is so visible, and asked that the 12-hour hand, central chronograph second's hand, and the elapsed minute 'jump' *(*)* hand all be that color. That nicely and quickly differentiates the chronograph hands per my desires.
> *(*)* An interesting feature is as the chronograph seconds hand sweeps across 12 after 60 seconds, the 'jump' hand snaps to the next minute. *The DC86 chronograph counts* *60 minutes, instead of the usual 30 minutes as found on most chronographs.*
> 
> The 24-hour indicator hand, standard hour, minute and small seconds hands ultimately were to remain white, along with the dial markings. _(I had asked for specific color modifications to the dial sub-dials, but learned Damasko would not implement that. This was not a deal breaker as the hands' color was the most important factor to me.)_
> 
> Also desired was a "non-DC86-standard date wheel," utilizing reversed print. The disc was to be white, with black date numerals. The date would then stand out slightly more from the dial, which is something I desired, but probably not of most owners' preference or concern. But - - - Damasko was unable able to incorporate the reverse wheel. Sigh.
> 
> The bezel marker was ordered as yellow. It glows quite nicely - unlike the no-lume red marker on my DK11.
> The lasered and hardened bezel insert (with bezel markings advertised as "chip-proof") was ordered as the 5-55 Timer [count-up] as I do a lot of timing for grilling, timing other various shorter events. 1-11 Hour/GMT and 55-5 [count-down] bezels are also available. I prefer the 5-55 count-up bezels - merely as I am used to them on my Rolex and Tudor divers. (Many prefer the 1-11 bezel as the numbers directly indicate actual hours, of which the dial itself has none printed.)
> 
> The strap ordered was a Damasko 22mm black leather with double stitching in white / neon green- yellow with a steel color bead blasted pin buckle (black available for a black-cased watch.) The yellow strap stitching matches the watch hands color.
> 
> The Nickel-free specially treated/hardened steel case is 'Damest-treated' to at least 60 HRC. The 'Damest' proprietary multi-layer composite coating protects the watch via a unique technology, unlike other treatments, and creates "a virtually wear-proof surface" per Damasko's advertising. Watch-scratching is apparently a non-issue per their engineering information, with steel four times as hard as most watches. My DK11 shows no wear and I do not baby my watches.
> The coarsely notched <30-notch> bezel ring is also 'Damest'-hardened and features three ceramic detents within grooves. This design ensures exact bezel position and is advertised as "wearproof."
> 
> My double-cambered crystal has double-sided AR. Inside-only AR is standard. Damasko utilizes some sort of extremely scratch-resistant AR for enhanced durability. This is my only watch with outer AR, so any 'wear' will have to be noted over the passage of years.
> 
> The Sapphire crystal <implemented on every Damasko> has a UV-resistant seal.
> 
> The watch cost includes a strap as standard. A Damasko metal bracelet was ordered too. I love the remarkable bracelet on my DK11 and wanted to have both a strap and bracelet for the DC86.
> Damasko bracelets are Nickel-free, clever in design, and implement easy-to-use Titanium T6 Torx screws/bushings. No drive pins, collars, etc., nor screwdriver slippage as the Torx sockets do a great job of securely retaining the tool. A very nice well-made steel DAMASKO T6 Torx tool with pouch is included. The screws on both my DK11 and DC86 were very tightly installed.
> The non-tapered 22mm bracelet is at least 60 HRC hardened steel and incorporates Titanium "joining" parts. Four larger links are additionally supplied for mixing and matching with the normal ones for sizing needs. There are more removable links in Damasko bracelets than you may see in other brands. This works out well for my small flattish arm of ~165mm (~ 6.5".) I was able to obtain a perfect fit. The <'Butterfly' type of design> bracelet is very comfortable and there is no hair pinching since the design precludes that. There is no obvious clasp seen on the bracelet, appearing to be a continuous loop of links. *The 8 clasp detents* *are of the ceramic ball bearing type. *Durable, consistent action, and highly secure, since there are no tabs to catch on objects.
> 
> The DC86's automatic movement [aka C51-6] is a "heavily modified by Damasko watchmakers" Valjoux 7750 Reglage TOP performance. Timekeeping per day with the chrono ON is specified within 3 sec, and with the chrono OFF is within 1 sec. (Naturally, that does not imply actual use.)
> C51-6 Chronograph technology: Cam and lever aka oscillating pinion (= horizontal clutch.)
> The C51-6 has 27 jewels, 28,800 bph (4 Hz), is shockproof (to DIN 8308), anti-magnetic (DIN 8309) to 100mT (80,000 A/m) via a magnetic cage - aka "case within a case." It also has a 50-hour Power Reserve, is regulated in 5 positions, and has a rotor with 5 ceramic lube-free bearings.
> The date is a quick-correction set and quick switching.
> The hardened screw-down crown, with a pinion-releasing feature for shock protection - and its related working pieces - incorporate Damasko's patented 'lubrication cell' device for permanent lubrication of those mechanics. A smoother tactile feel results; but most importantly, engineered reduction of gasket wear and thus better long-term water/dirt intrusion protection, is the result.
> The chronograph's pushers <also hardened> are multiple-sealed, non-screw-down, and can even be used underwater(!) To each their own needs?
> 
> Tough Viton seals are implemented throughout their line of watches.
> 
> Watch dimensions: 42mm (1.65") width, 14.4mm (0.567") thick, 50mm (1.97") lug/lug, with a bracelet lug width of 22mm (0.866".) The slightly overhanging bezel diameter is 43.30mm (1.70".)
> *Bracelet lugs are short and sharply down-turned close to the case for a good fit to smaller arms . . . a bit more of Damasko's attention to design detail here.*
> 
> Dial width: The 'viewable' area across the dial is 33.3mm (1.31")
> 
> Water resistance: 10 bar / 100m / 330 feet / or 55 fathoms just for grins.
> 
> Low-Pressure resistance: Low-pressure resistant, certified/tested at negative pressure and acceleration per military standards. This is a feature used in many -but not all- of their watches.
> 
> Lume: The dial hour markers are of Superluminova X1 GL C1. The hubs of the hands are painted black, and the hour and minute hands are coated with "special luminous paint." I have no idea as to why the dial and hands lumes are described differently. It is likely lume is all the same. (The hands seem to glow brighter than the dial indices. Perhaps the dial indices do not offer as much glow because the lume application may be thinner?) Just my thought there.
> 
> Model and serial number, along with other technology features, are engraved in German on the screw-down rear cover.
> 
> Once again, as mentioned elsewhere above, Damasko watches and bracelets are Nickel-free should you have concerns for a Nickel allergy issue.
> 
> The weight of the 22mm Ice-Hardened [full] bracelet is 105 grams = 3.70 ounces = ~0.23 pound
> 
> The weight of the DC86 watch head [strapless] is 103 grams = 3.63 ounces = ~0.23 pound
> 
> The weight of the DC86 [with full bracelet] is 208 grams = 7.33 ounces = 0.46 pound
> 
> Miscellaneous:
> 
> As you can see just from the several various technologies previously mentioned, this is an innovative company that continually strives to go the extra mile regarding engineering.
> 
> Damasko *DAY* wheels -where used on specific models- are available in German and English.
> 
> Damasko also manufactures their own superb in-house movements, besides implementing modified Valjoux and ETA movements.
> 
> I use the chronograph for real and various timing purposes, unlike -I suspect- most chronographs. It is a VERY readable chronograph, in contrast to some other brands.
> *Excellent dial readability is an inherent / constant design feature across the entire Damasko line.*
> 
> My DC86 was ordered on November 04, 2020, and arrived 3-1/2 months later. <There was a delay due Germany's January 2021 COVID shutdown.> Kudo's to Watchmann, and to Damasko in Barbing, Germany. They made the purchasing and modification requests easy and worry-free. <My custom DK11 order some time back took only 8 weeks.>
> 
> The superb engineering quality, readability and durability of Damasko watches is beyond reproach. Their site contains quite a bit of information regarding Damasko history, and of their many patented innovative metallurgical and horological technologies.
> 
> Damasko prices are more than extremely reasonable for the technological quality and durability provided by their products. I am astounded by what they are able to offer for the cost.
> 
> The DC86 chronograph is fun, interesting and useful. At least it is for me. Being my only chronograph, it brings something different into the collection.
> 
> I trust this posting has added something of value to the Damasko Watches section.
> 
> _(If you think you have seen my watch before, you are close. I 'stole' most of my design parameters from Mike Stuffler's custom DC86 watch. Mine would have been quite a bit different, though, had Damasko been able to implement all of my requests.)_
> 
> Disclaimer: I am not an employee of, investor in, nor family relation to Damasko, just a big <unpaid!> fan.


Thank you for posting this detailed review. I haven't had the pleasure of owning a Damasko, but this brand is definitely on my short list. What type of accuracy are you getting after weeks of use?


----------



## Rolexplorer

The Rook said:


> Thank you for posting this detailed review. I haven't had the pleasure of owning a Damasko, but this brand is definitely on my short list. What type of accuracy are you getting after weeks of use?


Hi Rook.
I usually wait until 2 months or so of wearing a watch before doing an "actual" set of timing measurements <various night storage positions, wearing 24/7, etc.> so that effort will not be done for a while yet.
Right now I am getting about +0.56 sec/day for a 23 day running period. This has been a mix of "occasionally" using the Chronograph for only a few hours, plus either wearing it 24/7 or storing dial up most nights.
This +0.56 time-keeping may or may not change after a few months. Some of my watches have, others not.
Glad to have this DC86 running a bit fast as my last few watches run slow.

Damasko watchmakers spend a great deal of time specially modifying, building and tuning the 7750 movements, so likely as not every DC86 they create would have superb time-keeping. (Just my suspicions there.)

I can post time-keeping test results in later months and provide the best results for the best night storage position <if there is indeed any at all.>


----------



## The Rook

That is impressive


----------



## Betterthere

Great thanks... Any wrist shots with wrist size?


----------



## 1234tuba

Same question. I’m afraid these bigger (and cooler) Damaskos might be too big for me.


----------



## Rolexplorer

1234tuba said:


> Same question. I'm afraid these bigger (and cooler) Damaskos might be too big for me.


Not necessarily, 1234tuba.
My 'flattish' arm is about 6.5" / 165cm. The DC86 and other models have lugs that are sharply down-turned close to the case. This makes the watch easy to fit a smaller arm.
If your arm bone is very rounded - not so good.

*The only issues I would see is that:*
*A)* You 'think' the 42mm might be too large.
*B) *You feel the weight and height of the watch would be too great. (I am immune to height/ weight; that does not factor in for me.)

I used to think these 'won't fit me' things too, until I tried on some models.
I did get some surprises, learning that many larger watches fit me just fine.
I suggest trying on a watch before deciding to not get something you think you like.
Damasko's are fine watches, and you should investigate further if you like them.
I was skeptical before getting my first Damasko (a DK11,) and was pleasantly surprised when I received it, especially with being unable to first try one on.

Arm-shot photos are often misleading due to the perspective and magnification results, making them appear to be larger than what is your real-life on-the-arm experience.


----------



## Cordgear

Excellent write ups. I am nearly convinced I need this.


----------



## 1165dvd

This model is very tempting. Blacked out on black strap for me, possibly with a colored hand set of some variation. A “poor man’s” Top Gun! Your idea for the date wheel is a good one. Too bad they couldn’t make it happen. 

Good luck with it. A few wrist shots would be awesome. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rolexplorer

Just finished a Power Reserve test on the new DC86. The factory specification is ~ 50 hours.
Mine did *52* hours, *34* minutes.

TWIMC: Most of my other <newer> watches also go beyond the factory specifications. Especially the cheap Vostok's that state "greater than 31 hours" where they are typically 37-38 hours or so.


----------



## Rolexplorer

Here is additional test information concerning my DC86:

*The Date switches between 12:11 and 12:12 A.M.*

Damasko DC86 Timing Tests Measured in Seven-day Segments
Wearing 24/7 MAR-26 to APR-02 +1.57 sec/day
Crown Down at night APR-02 to APR-09 +3.14 sec/day
Crown Up at night APR-09 to APR-16 +2.07 sec/day
Dial Up at night APR-16 to APR-23 +1.21 sec/day
(I am not fanatic enough to bother testing in other positions, nor for very extended periods of time beyond one week)

Additional test conditions:
Movement was not wound between measurement segments
Wearing about 15 hours/day on average before night storage
Chronograph is not being utilized at all during the timing tests

I am quite pleased with the regulation of this DC86 with Damasko-modified Valjoux 7750 TOP movement


----------



## The Rook

Rolexplorer said:


> Here is additional test information concerning my DC86:
> 
> *The Date switches between 12:11 and 12:12 A.M.*
> 
> Damasko DC86 Timing Tests Measured in Seven-day Segments
> Wearing 24/7 MAR-26 to APR-02 +1.57 sec/day
> Crown Down at night APR-02 to APR-09 +3.14 sec/day
> Crown Up at night APR-09 to APR-16 +2.07 sec/day
> Dial Up at night APR-16 to APR-23 +1.21 sec/day
> (I am not fanatic enough to bother testing in other positions, nor for very extended periods of time beyond one week)
> 
> Additional test conditions:
> Movement was not wound between measurement segments
> Wearing about 15 hours/day on average before night storage
> Chronograph is not being utilized at all during the timing tests
> 
> I am quite pleased with the regulation of this DC86 with Damasko-modified Valjoux 7750 TOP movement


That is phenomenal accuracy


----------



## Jasper110

Thanks for posting, more pictures of the DC86 in action would sure be appreciated.
I’ve only recently turned my attention to chronographs, but it would appear that the Damasko DC86 is among only a handful of chrono’s that have been designed and built to actually do the job, and do it well. Time to start saving.


----------



## Rolexplorer

Jasper110 said:


> Thanks for posting, more pictures of the DC86 in action would sure be appreciated.
> I've only recently turned my attention to chronographs, but it would appear that *the Damasko DC86 is among only a handful of chrono's that have been designed and built to actually do the job, and do it well. *Time to start saving.


Yes. Many Chronographs measure in 30 or 45 minute segments, and do not do "many hours." Obviously those are "afterthought" Chronographs, not really all that useful.
12 hours (the DC86) for a Chronograph is for serious timing.


----------



## AlboWatch

Rolexplorer said:


> View attachment 15734556
> 
> (I apologize in advance for the poor photo) Shown with Chronograph in operation. "Airplane" hand is the "jumping minute" hand
> that "jumps" to the next minute when the long yellow seconds hand crosses 12.
> The sub-dial at 9 is the standard "small seconds" hand. At 3 is the 24 hour dial. At 6 is the 12 hour Chronograph sub-dial.
> 
> *A Damasko Custom DC86 Chronograph Review to Share with the Forum*
> 
> Not quite as long a read as 'War and Peace' but here we go . . .
> 
> Hoping that you enthusiasts here will enjoy my sharing of what recently arrived - a custom-ordered Damasko DC86 Chronograph. It was ordered from Germany through Watchmann, an Ann Arbor, Michigan, USA, Damasko intermediary. They are also a Damasko-certified service center.
> 
> Damasko is an amazing manufacturer with many patents in the metallurgical and watch-technology arenas. It is a small, family owned and run company, manufacturing watches since 1994. Many fine models are offered, and Damasko even accepts 'custom-build' orders - within reason.
> 
> I thought it would be informative to share a nice Damasko item, and to show other watch enthusiasts some of what you can do via a custom-build-order.
> 
> I really like the Green-hands and Orange-hands of DC86 models Damasko offers, but felt I wanted something a little out of the ordinary. So . . . a 'potential' custom order was made and ultimately sent off to Watchmann. Custom orders are forwarded to Germany for approval. Note that a good-faith deposit by the intermediary is required for <accepted> special orders.
> 
> The plan for the custom watch was that the chrono indicator hands all matched -separately from the standard hands- and I also wanted a custom color. I chose yellow because it is so visible, and asked that the 12-hour hand, central chronograph second's hand, and the elapsed minute 'jump' *(*)* hand all be that color. That nicely and quickly differentiates the chronograph hands per my desires.
> *(*)* An interesting feature is as the chronograph seconds hand sweeps across 12 after 60 seconds, the 'jump' hand snaps to the next minute. *The DC86 chronograph counts* *60 minutes, instead of the usual 30 minutes as found on most chronographs.*
> 
> The 24-hour indicator hand, standard hour, minute and small seconds hands ultimately were to remain white, along with the dial markings. _(I had asked for specific color modifications to the dial sub-dials, but learned Damasko would not implement that. This was not a deal breaker as the hands' color was the most important factor to me.)_
> 
> Also desired was a "non-DC86-standard date wheel," utilizing reversed print. The disc was to be white, with black date numerals. The date would then stand out slightly more from the dial, which is something I desired, but probably not of most owners' preference or concern. But - - - Damasko was unable able to incorporate the reverse wheel. Sigh.
> 
> The bezel marker was ordered as yellow. It glows quite nicely - unlike the no-lume red marker on my DK11.
> The lasered and hardened bezel insert (with bezel markings advertised as "chip-proof") was ordered as the 5-55 Timer [count-up] as I do a lot of timing for grilling, timing other various shorter events. 1-11 Hour/GMT and 55-5 [count-down] bezels are also available. I prefer the 5-55 count-up bezels - merely as I am used to them on my Rolex and Tudor divers. (Many prefer the 1-11 bezel as the numbers directly indicate actual hours, of which the dial itself has none printed.)
> 
> The strap ordered was a Damasko 22mm black leather with double stitching in white / neon green- yellow with a steel color bead blasted pin buckle (black available for a black-cased watch.) The yellow strap stitching matches the watch hands color.
> 
> *EDIT APRIL 06 2021 TO CORRECT MY ERROR:* *The Nickel-free specially treated/hardened steel case (standard)* *can be* 'Damest-treated' to at least 60 HRC. *(My watch shown does not have the Damest treatment.)* The 'Damest' proprietary multi-layer black composite coating protects the watch via a unique technology, unlike other treatments, and creates "a virtually wear-proof surface" per Damasko's advertising. Watch-scratching is apparently a non-issue per their engineering information, with steel four times as hard as most watches. My DK11 shows no wear and I do not baby my watches.
> 
> *The Nickel-free <standard> steel case is 'ice hardened.'* Watch-scratching is apparently a non-issue per their engineering information, with steel four times as hard as most watches. My DK11 shows no wear and I do not baby my watches.
> 
> The coarsely notched <30-notch> bezel ring is also 'Damest'-hardened and features three ceramic detents within grooves. This design ensures exact bezel position and is advertised as "wearproof."
> 
> My double-cambered crystal has double-sided AR. Inside-only AR is standard. Damasko utilizes some sort of extremely scratch-resistant AR for enhanced durability. This is my only watch with outer AR, so any 'wear' will have to be noted over the passage of years.
> 
> The Sapphire crystal <implemented on every Damasko> has a UV-resistant seal.
> 
> The watch cost includes a strap as standard. A Damasko metal bracelet was ordered too. I love the remarkable bracelet on my DK11 and wanted to have both a strap and bracelet for the DC86.
> Damasko bracelets are Nickel-free, clever in design, and implement easy-to-use Titanium T6 Torx screws/bushings. No drive pins, collars, etc., nor screwdriver slippage as the Torx sockets do a great job of securely retaining the tool. A very nice well-made steel DAMASKO T6 Torx tool with pouch is included. The screws on both my DK11 and DC86 were very tightly installed.
> The non-tapered 22mm bracelet is at least 60 HRC hardened steel and incorporates Titanium "joining" parts. Four larger links are additionally supplied for mixing and matching with the normal ones for sizing needs. There are more removable links in Damasko bracelets than you may see in other brands. This works out well for my small flattish arm of ~165mm (~ 6.5".) I was able to obtain a perfect fit. The <'Butterfly' type of design> bracelet is very comfortable and there is no hair pinching since the design precludes that. There is no obvious clasp seen on the bracelet, appearing to be a continuous loop of links. *The 8 clasp detents* *are of the ceramic ball bearing type. *Durable, consistent action, and highly secure, since there are no tabs to catch on objects.
> 
> The DC86's automatic movement [aka C51-6] is a "heavily modified by Damasko watchmakers" Valjoux 7750 Reglage TOP performance. Timekeeping per day with the chrono ON is specified within 3 sec, and with the chrono OFF is within 1 sec. (Naturally, that does not imply actual use.)
> C51-6 Chronograph technology: Cam and lever aka oscillating pinion (= horizontal clutch.)
> The C51-6 has 27 jewels, 28,800 bph (4 Hz), is shockproof (to DIN 8308), anti-magnetic (DIN 8309) to 100mT (80,000 A/m) via a magnetic cage - aka "case within a case." It also has a 50-hour Power Reserve, is regulated in 5 positions, and has a rotor with 5 ceramic lube-free bearings.
> The date is a quick-correction set and quick switching.
> The hardened screw-down crown, with a pinion-releasing feature for shock protection - and its related working pieces - incorporate Damasko's patented 'lubrication cell' device for permanent lubrication of those mechanics. A smoother tactile feel results; but most importantly, engineered reduction of gasket wear and thus better long-term water/dirt intrusion protection, is the result.
> The chronograph's pushers <also hardened> are multiple-sealed, non-screw-down, and can even be used underwater(!) To each their own needs?
> 
> Tough Viton seals are implemented throughout their line of watches.
> 
> Watch dimensions: 42mm (1.65") width, 14.4mm (0.567") thick, 50mm (1.97") lug/lug, with a bracelet lug width of 22mm (0.866".) The slightly overhanging bezel diameter is 43.30mm (1.70".)
> *Bracelet lugs are short and sharply down-turned close to the case for a good fit to smaller arms . . . a bit more of Damasko's attention to design detail here.*
> 
> Dial width: The 'viewable' area across the dial is 33.3mm (1.31")
> 
> Water resistance: 10 bar / 100m / 330 feet / or 55 fathoms just for grins.
> 
> Low-Pressure resistance: Low-pressure resistant, certified/tested at negative pressure and acceleration per military standards. This is a feature used in many -but not all- of their watches.
> 
> Lume: The dial hour markers are of Superluminova X1 GL C1. The hubs of the hands are painted black, and the hour and minute hands are coated with "special luminous paint." I have no idea as to why the dial and hands lumes are described differently. It is likely lume is all the same. (The hands seem to glow brighter than the dial indices. Perhaps the dial indices do not offer as much glow because the lume application may be thinner?) Just my thought there.
> 
> Model and serial number, along with other technology features, are engraved in German on the screw-down rear cover.
> 
> Once again, as mentioned elsewhere above, Damasko watches and bracelets are Nickel-free should you have concerns for a Nickel allergy issue.
> 
> The weight of the 22mm Ice-Hardened [full] bracelet is 105 grams = 3.70 ounces = ~0.23 pound
> 
> The weight of the DC86 watch head [strapless] is 103 grams = 3.63 ounces = ~0.23 pound
> 
> The weight of the DC86 [with full bracelet] is 208 grams = 7.33 ounces = 0.46 pound
> 
> Miscellaneous:
> 
> As you can see just from the several various technologies previously mentioned, this is an innovative company that continually strives to go the extra mile regarding engineering.
> 
> Damasko *DAY* wheels -where used on specific models- are available in German and English.
> 
> Damasko also manufactures their own superb in-house movements, besides implementing modified Valjoux and ETA movements.
> 
> I use the chronograph for real and various timing purposes, unlike -I suspect- most chronographs. It is a VERY readable chronograph, in contrast to some other brands.
> *Excellent dial readability is an inherent / constant design feature across the entire Damasko line.*
> 
> My DC86 was ordered on November 04, 2020, and arrived 3-1/2 months later. <There was a delay due Germany's January 2021 COVID shutdown.> Kudo's to Watchmann, and to Damasko in Barbing, Germany. They made the purchasing and modification requests easy and worry-free. <My custom DK11 order some time back took only 8 weeks.>
> 
> The superb engineering quality, readability and durability of Damasko watches is beyond reproach. Their site contains quite a bit of information regarding Damasko history, and of their many patented innovative metallurgical and horological technologies.
> 
> Damasko prices are more than extremely reasonable for the technological quality and durability provided by their products. I am astounded by what they are able to offer for the cost.
> 
> The DC86 chronograph is fun, interesting and useful. At least it is for me. Being my only chronograph, it brings something different into the collection.
> 
> I trust this posting has added something of value to the Damasko Watches section.
> 
> _(If you think you have seen my watch before, you are close. I 'stole' most of my design parameters from Mike Stuffler's custom DC86 watch. Mine would have been quite a bit different, though, had Damasko been able to implement all of my requests.)_
> 
> Disclaimer: I am not an employee of, investor in, nor family relation to Damasko, just a big <unpaid!> fan.


Thank you sir for taking the time to share your experience as well as the information regarding this piece. I've recently purchased a Sinn as my first foray into German tool watches and I am still awaiting its arrival. I purchased the Sinn without even considering a chronograph as my next watch. This is why the Sinn isn't a chronograph. I figured I don't need a chrono. I've got a diver or two to measure how long the steaks have been on the grill or how long the kids have been in the pool. Dive bezels are pretty efficient in tackling these remedial timing tasks. Then I came across Damasko and the DC86 and I was blown away by how elegant and efficient it was at conveying data to its user. I have since fallen head over heels for the DC86 for its central minutes and seconds, 12 hr totalizer, its overengineered nature, and for it's jaw dropping appearance. So now I need a chronograph and it has to be this one. I will do what must be done. Thank you for increasing my unhealthy infatuation with this watch. Congratulations on your acquisition and may you enjoy it in good health.


----------



## Rolexplorer

AlboWatch said:


> Thank you sir for taking the time to share your experience as well as the information regarding this piece. I've recently purchased a Sinn as my first foray into German tool watches and I am still awaiting its arrival. I purchased the Sinn without even considering a chronograph as my next watch. This is why the Sinn isn't a chronograph. I figured I don't need a chrono. I've got a diver or two to measure how long the steaks have been on the grill or how long the kids have been in the pool. Dive bezels are pretty efficient in tackling these remedial timing tasks. Then I came across Damasko and the DC86 and I was blown away by how elegant and efficient it was at conveying data to its user. I have since fallen head over heels for the DC86 for its central minutes and seconds, 12 hr totalizer, its overengineered nature, and for it's jaw dropping appearance. So now I need a chronograph and it has to be this one. I will do what must be done. Thank you for increasing my unhealthy infatuation with this watch. Congratulations on your acquisition and may you enjoy it in good health.


I recommend you get one with either the Green or Orange Chronograph hands, or have DAMASKO custom-color the Chronograph hands for you. Different colors makes it SOoooo easy to track at a glance when using.

You can order directly through watchmann.com for convenience (as you seem to be in the U.S.) Greg Stein there may have stock of Orange or Green, and can also assist with ordering a custom color from Germany.

I use Dive bezels the same as you, and the Damasko Chronograph when timing other hours-long events.

I have become a HUGE Damasko fan since obtaining a DK11 fully-lumed white dial and the custom yellow DC86. Looking forward to the new lines coming out any time now !!!!!!


----------



## AlboWatch

Rolexplorer said:


> I recommend you get one with either the Green or Orange Chronograph hands, or have DAMASKO custom-color the Chronograph hands for you. Different colors makes it SOoooo easy to track at a glance when using.
> 
> You can order directly through watchmann.com for convenience (as you seem to be in the U.S.) Greg Stein there may have stock of Orange or Green, and can also assist with ordering a custom color from Germany.
> 
> I use Dive bezels the same as you, and the Damasko Chronograph when timing other hours-long events.
> 
> I have become a HUGE Damasko fan since obtaining a DK11 fully-lumed white dial and the custom yellow DC86. Looking forward to the new lines coming out any time now !!!!!!


Ironically I live about 30 miles away from Ann Arbor, MI. Maybe I'll swing by Watchmann,com's offices and say hello. I've emailed them asking about what they have on hand and am awaiting a response. I do like the orange. Not sure which style bezel I would go with though.

Depending on how I feel about the Sinn once I receive it, I may have to unload it to justify the pursuit of the DC86. The Sinn I am waiting for is the 857 UTC. It's another one of those instances where I admired a complication without the inherent _need_ for it. I don't travel all that much, but enough to convince myself that it would be cool to have an actual GMT function while on a trip. And on top of that, all the tech that comes with the Sinn made it a very attractive piece to pursue as my first German made tool watch. Pricewise, the DC86 is about fourteen hundred dollars more expensive than the Sinn, but the tech you're getting does seem to warrant the cost. Add the 1-11 bezel and you have a state of the art automatic chrono with the ability to track a 2nd time zone. Damn you Damasko.


----------



## Rolexplorer

Amazing, the technology Damasko provides for the price.
The different bezel types available are also a well thought out and useful feature.


----------



## AlboWatch

Rolexplorer said:


> I recommend you get one with either the Green or Orange Chronograph hands, or have DAMASKO custom-color the Chronograph hands for you. Different colors makes it SOoooo easy to track at a glance when using.
> 
> You can order directly through watchmann.com for convenience (as you seem to be in the U.S.) Greg Stein there may have stock of Orange or Green, and can also assist with ordering a custom color from Germany.
> 
> I use Dive bezels the same as you, and the Damasko Chronograph when timing other hours-long events.
> 
> I have become a HUGE Damasko fan since obtaining a DK11 fully-lumed white dial and the custom yellow DC86. Looking forward to the new lines coming out any time now !!!!!!


Well I took the plunge and placed an order with Greg through Watchmann.com. Now I have to endure the 6-8 week waiting period. I thought hard about going with a colored accent, red in particular, but I ended up going with the all white. I agree that the color accents greatly enhance the chrono legibility but I was really attracted to the utilitarian look of the black & white. I hope I don't regret it. We'll see.


----------



## Rolexplorer

AlboWatch said:


> Well I took the plunge and placed an order with Greg through Watchmann.com. Now I have to endure the 6-8 week waiting period. I thought hard about going with a colored accent, red in particular, but I ended up going with the all white. I agree that the color accents greatly enhance the chrono legibility but I was really attracted to the utilitarian look of the black & white. I hope I don't regret it. We'll see.


👍


----------



## Mistertaz

I’m a Damasko fan and have a couple of 3-hand models. I’m considering adding a chronograph to the collection, but am tossing up between the DC82 and DC86. I just have a couple of questions…

Is the 9 o’clock small seconds window superfluous because it shows the same information as the central big seconds hand?

Is the 6 o’clock 12 hour “totaliser” superfluous because it shows similar information to the 3 o’clock 24 hour window?

Wouldn’t the dial be cleaner and clearer with just the 3 o’clock 24 hour window (but maybe moved to the 6 o’clock position)? Or am I misunderstanding something about the chronograph function?

Thanks!


----------



## StufflerMike

Mistertaz said:


> &#8230;Is the 9 o'clock small seconds window superfluous because it shows the same information as the central big seconds hand?


Nope. At 9 you have the permanent second. The center seconds hand is the stop second.



> Is the 6 o'clock 12 hour "totaliser" superfluous because it shows similar information to the 3 o'clock 24 hour window?


Nope, again. At 3 there is an additional 24-hour display that always moves in line with the main time. The subdial at 6 count the elapsed hours (stop watch function).



> Wouldn't the dial be cleaner and clearer with just the 3 o'clock 24 hour window (but maybe moved to the 6 o'clock position)? Or am I misunderstanding something about the chronograph function?


It is all about watchmaking. The DC 86 became the absolute flagship of the collection. Behind the DC 86 there is the story of another movement. On the basis of the proven ETA caliber 7750, Damasko constructed the chronograph caliber C51 with a precisely jumping minute counter, which shows the full 60 minutes from the center; it shares this place with the stopping second. This is inspired by the historic Lemania 5100 chronograph caliber, which was often used for pilot's watches. Since the Lemania 5100 (i.e. used by Sinn, Tutima, Porsche Design) is discontinued watchlovers asked for something similar. It took 4 years to realize an integrated chrono construction.
Thanks to the integrated chronograph mechanism, it is possible to place a date disc directly under the dial - not deep down in the movement as is the case with some modular constructions. And the free space on the dial can be used for other displays, such as showing a second time zone. Maybe you are better off with a more simple 7750 chronograph ?


----------



## Mistertaz

StufflerMike said:


> Nope. At 9 you have the permanent second. The center seconds hand is the stop second.
> 
> Nope, again. At 3 there is an additional 24-hour display that always moves in line with the main time. The subdial at 6 count the elapsed hours (stop watch function).
> 
> It is all about watchmaking. Thanks to the integrated chronograph mechanism, it is possible to place a date disc directly under the dial - not deep down in the movement as is the case with some modular constructions. And the free space on the dial can be used for other displays, such as showing a second time zone. Maybe you are better off with a more simple 7750 chronograph ?


Thanks Mike! That was a great explanation of the subdials and was really helpful. I don't own a chronograph (yet) so my understanding of them is extremely limited.


----------



## Rolexplorer

Once you get it and play with it you will understand it more and I am certain you will enjoy it.
I use mine all the time for timing various events. My first and only Chronograph (DC86).


----------



## Commisar

Jasper110 said:


> Thanks for posting, more pictures of the DC86 in action would sure be appreciated.
> I've only recently turned my attention to chronographs, but it would appear that the Damasko DC86 is among only a handful of chrono's that have been designed and built to actually do the job, and do it well. Time to start saving.


Completely agree.

I love Central minutes Chronographs and this one looks great.


----------



## Commisar

AlboWatch said:


> Well I took the plunge and placed an order with Greg through Watchmann.com. Now I have to endure the 6-8 week waiting period. I thought hard about going with a colored accent, red in particular, but I ended up going with the all white. I agree that the color accents greatly enhance the chrono legibility but I was really attracted to the utilitarian look of the black & white. I hope I don't regret it. We'll see.


Hehehe I really want on in black with RED chronograph hands. My Omega Speedmaster Mk2 Racing is my "orange accent" chronograph....

Well red.... Or maybe electric blue 🤔 decisions decisions


----------



## Commisar

Rolexplorer said:


> Not necessarily, 1234tuba.
> My 'flattish' arm is about 6.5" / 165cm. The DC86 and other models have lugs that are sharply down-turned close to the case. This makes the watch easy to fit a smaller arm.
> If your arm bone is very rounded - not so good.
> 
> *The only issues I would see is that:*
> *A)* You 'think' the 42mm might be too large.
> *B) *You feel the weight and height of the watch would be too great. (I am immune to height/ weight; that does not factor in for me.)
> 
> I used to think these 'won't fit me' things too, until I tried on some models.
> I did get some surprises, learning that many larger watches fit me just fine.
> I suggest trying on a watch before deciding to not get something you think you like.
> Damasko's are fine watches, and you should investigate further if you like them.
> I was skeptical before getting my first Damasko (a DK11,) and was pleasantly surprised when I received it, especially with being unable to first try one on.
> 
> Arm-shot photos are often misleading due to the perspective and magnification results, making them appear to be larger than what is your real-life on-the-arm experience.


Agreed, I'm a 7-7.1 inch wraith and I can wear 50mm Lug to lug watches if they have a strap bracelet that drops down from the lugs. I can even handle the Bulova Lunar Pilot (52mm lug to lug).

Most automatic Chronographs are larger and a bigger chronograph means a more legible chronograph 😎


----------



## Commisar

Rolexplorer said:


> Here is additional test information concerning my DC86:
> 
> *The Date switches between 12:11 and 12:12 A.M.*
> 
> Damasko DC86 Timing Tests Measured in Seven-day Segments
> Wearing 24/7 MAR-26 to APR-02 +1.57 sec/day
> Crown Down at night APR-02 to APR-09 +3.14 sec/day
> Crown Up at night APR-09 to APR-16 +2.07 sec/day
> Dial Up at night APR-16 to APR-23 +1.21 sec/day
> (I am not fanatic enough to bother testing in other positions, nor for very extended periods of time beyond one week)
> 
> Additional test conditions:
> Movement was not wound between measurement segments
> Wearing about 15 hours/day on average before night storage
> Chronograph is not being utilized at all during the timing tests
> 
> I am quite pleased with the regulation of this DC86 with Damasko-modified Valjoux 7750 TOP movement


Wow now those are timekeeping specs I can get behind. I believe Damasko regulates to get rid of "losing time".... Which is right up my alley 😅


----------



## Rolexplorer

Commisar said:


> Wow now those are timekeeping specs I can get behind.* I believe Damasko regulates to get rid of "losing time"*.... Which is right up my alley 😅


Damasko's watchmaker takes great care to carefully regulate each and every watch. They take great pride in the watches they produce.
At least one major watch manufacturer's service departments are instructed to never let a watch leave that is running slow. I forget what brand that is, but it is a major one. (Not Rolex or Tudor or Omega; I know that much.) It is even mentioned on their website. Perhaps Audemars Piguet? Patek? Not sure.
I personally would rather have a watch run many seconds fast (or whatever) a day over one that loses even 1/2 second a day.


----------



## torbalan45

The Rook said:


> Thank you for posting this detailed review. I haven't had the pleasure of owning a Damasko, but this brand is definitely on my short list. What type of accuracy are you getting after weeks of use?


I have 3 Damasko watches. The timegrapher image below is of the DS30 I just got. And the rest of them are regulated to similar specs. Damasko watches don’t use Sellita like Sinn, etc. All movements they use are either in-house or custom regulated ETA/Valjoux calibers. IMO they are the best German tool-watchmaker at the moment.


----------

